# Words That I Like 2



## NathanBrazil (Mar 25, 2013)

Enjoyed this thread before, but I was unable to track it down. 

Any words are viable but should be words that you truly like because of their obscurity, length, sound, etc.








I'll start.


xylophagous


----------



## Brock (Mar 25, 2013)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## moderan (Mar 26, 2013)

numismatist
prestidigitation
haploid


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 26, 2013)

floccinaucinihilipilification


----------



## Morkonan (Mar 26, 2013)

Susurrous

Prestidigitator (Though, I don't think I would ever purposefully construct a sentence in order to use it.  Then again, it could fit in some scenes, due to its comical complexity.)

Onomatopoeia 

Occasionally - I _do not_ love this word! But, I find myself writing it so often that I have to actively take measures to reduce its frequency. (In posts, not in writing stories.) 

Indubitably - Love the word, wouldn't ever write use in a story if I could avoid it.

Corazon Aquino - No, not a word, but a name. And, I like it because of its possibilities! How about this made-up word: Corazonaquino! Nice, huh? 

Scrabbled - I've written "scrabbled" at least five times in the past week, in various ways. That happens, sometimes, when we've developed the perfect imagery in our mind of the meaning of a word, then want to apply that same sense of meaning to everything else that's similar. A dangerous habit, in my opinion.


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 26, 2013)

*susurrus has a great sound
tittynope


----------



## popsprocket (Mar 26, 2013)

My favourite sounding word is really simple:

clock

Just sounds awesome.

Also 'inanity' is a personal favourite for a bunch of reasons.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Mar 26, 2013)

hullabaloo 

flummoxed 

Ornery


----------



## moderan (Mar 26, 2013)

It's "susurrus"

inimical
totalitarian
squamous


----------



## JosephB (Mar 26, 2013)

Verisimilitude


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 26, 2013)

*squamous - not close to what I thought it would mean

seneschal

*Fixed-ed my ver of susurrus


----------



## moderan (Mar 26, 2013)

moribund
obbligato
exchequer


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Mar 26, 2013)

Xenopus
Arcahic
Epee


----------



## moderan (Mar 26, 2013)

uvula
aglet
ornithopter


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 26, 2013)

ampule


----------



## Morkonan (Mar 26, 2013)

moderan said:


> uvula..



I once had a pretty bad ear infection, so went to an ENT specialist. (Freebie!) The doc looked down my throat and exclaimed "My God! You have a huge uvula!" I replied "Gee, thanks doc. That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me in awhile." (It is huge, apparently.)



			
				NathanBrazil said:
			
		

> ampule



An outstanding word! Every time I hear or read it, I think of "The Deep."

Machinations - I like the rigorous, ordered and planned connotations of this word when applied to someone's schemes or plots in a story. "Cold-blooded determination and the manipulation of the perceptions of others" is what it brings to mind. But, it's sometimes not "strong enough" for pointedly describing the efforts of a very strong antagonist. It's more suitable for slightly weaker or perhaps more devious and less direct antagonists. I dunno why...

Dunno - Yea, not a real word, eh? More of a patois or colloquialism. I find myself using it more often in off-hand commentary in posts and informal writing. Another bad habit, I'm sure.

Singularity - A point object, a mathematical construct, resulting from too many infinities in some calculations, connoting infinite density (Oddly enough, the only way you could interpret such an object, regardless of mass). BUT, I love what Verner Venge and Ray Kurzweil have done with it. It adds such a mystique and finality to anything it's paired with.

Sophist - Dunno why I like how that rolls of the tongue. I don't use it often. Today, it's riddled with interpretations that aren't all complimentary.


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 26, 2013)

solipsism


----------



## philistine (Mar 26, 2013)

Here are a few that for some unknown set of reasons, I enjoy:

Sesquipedalian
Ratiocination 
Anfractuosities
Fuliginous 
Brouhaha
Obnubilate
Bibliobibuli
Prognostication

Honourable mention:

Terpsichorean
Valetudinarian
Kleptomaniac


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 26, 2013)

*Bibliobibuli - Drunk on books ( loose translation) 

somnambulism


----------



## moderan (Mar 27, 2013)

pluperfect
alimentary
endemic


----------



## Ariel (Mar 27, 2013)

Seeing all of your choices embarrasses me about mine.

_turkey_ is my favorite word.

I like the sounds of it and I like the way it feels in my mouth.  The entire word is full of letters I couldn't pronounce until speech therapy so it also feels like triumph to me.


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 27, 2013)

*No  embarrasing words here.  Glad you came to play.
Jambalaya


----------



## Circadian (Mar 27, 2013)

Fortuitous.
Fo'c'sle -- it's just fun to say


----------



## Ariel (Mar 27, 2013)

Tintinnabulation
Preamble
Hallelujah

Are all fun to say too.

I hate the word sandwich.  I can't pronounce it right.  It always comes out as "sanwench."  There are a few other words that I can't pronounce correctly and they irritate me.  Worse, is that there are words that I can't hear myself mispronounce.


----------



## moderan (Mar 27, 2013)

irrepressible
gluon
phantasmagorical


----------



## Morkonan (Mar 27, 2013)

Forsooth!


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Mar 27, 2013)

Malarky


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 27, 2013)

disambiguation


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 27, 2013)

Phlegm


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 27, 2013)

antediluvian


----------



## Morkonan (Mar 27, 2013)

svelte - I just like how that word slides off the tongue.


----------



## moderan (Mar 28, 2013)

drool slides off the tongue too 

epidural
morose
syzygy
orrery


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 28, 2013)

mellifluous


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 28, 2013)

hobbyhorse


----------



## moderan (Mar 28, 2013)

hypnagogic


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 28, 2013)

fatuous


----------



## moderan (Mar 28, 2013)

insinuate
ergonomic
hooplah


----------



## Robert_S (Mar 28, 2013)

Unctuous. I searched long and hard for a word that meant slippery/oily without giving the connotation of being filthy/oily for one of my first attempts at creative writing. The piece really got the teachers attention and got me some praise. I wish I still had that piece.

Sylvan


----------



## moderan (Mar 28, 2013)

perforate
tagliatelle


----------



## Morkonan (Mar 28, 2013)

moderan said:


> drool slides off the tongue too



That's why pillows were invented.

oubliette - I remember reading this, somewhere, when I was a kid. (Read everything in the house.) But, I didn't encounter it "in the wild" until I saw "Labyrinth" when it first came out. Haven't ever had a cause to use it, myself. Cool wordsmiths, the French.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 28, 2013)

enigma


----------



## moderan (Mar 28, 2013)

pulchritude
orchestration
homunculus


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Mar 28, 2013)

Sardonic


----------



## moderan (Mar 29, 2013)

bellicose
intemperate
tomfoolery


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 29, 2013)

entre nous


----------



## moderan (Mar 29, 2013)

that's two words, n'est-ce pas?

ambiguity
loofah
hebephrenic
otiose


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 30, 2013)

*It's one entry in dictionary.com like deja vu.  Not sure if that's reasonable - only my personal rule of thumb.

frenetic

*hebephrenic - interesting definition - gonna have to file that one away


----------



## moderan (Mar 30, 2013)

Heh. You called me a human dictionary. Serves you right *laffs* Zut alors!

I'm fairly well-versed in psych terms. See the writing the evils thread for more *laffs more*

dyspeptic
perpendicular (I love that word like the brother in Dandelion Wine loved "Ticonderoga")
aperture


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 30, 2013)

*I don't see any evils thread.

frotteur


----------



## moderan (Mar 30, 2013)

http://www.writingforums.com/writing-discussion/137797-writing-evils.html

Them French sure do have some words.

schism
tempunaut
inconsequential


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 30, 2013)

* I was practicing my unreliable narrator - lol - Don't even fully understand it.

anglophile


----------



## moderan (Mar 30, 2013)

http://www.writingforums.com/prose-writers-workshop/135175-1a.html

Here's part of one with an unreliable narrator. Means you can't rely on them to tell the truth.

dyspeptic
cartiliginous
ephemeral


----------

